# Need help with CPT codes... PLEASE!!!!!



## kellit21 (Mar 9, 2016)

Postoperative Diagnoses:
1. Right great toe metatarsophalangeal joint dislocation
2. Right first toe metatarsophalangeal joint capsular disruption and collateral ligament disruption.

Procedures:
1. Right great toe open reduction with percutaneous pinning
2. Medial collateral ligament repair, right first toe MTP joint
3. Capsular repair

Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## kellit21 (Mar 10, 2016)

Does anyone have any suggestions??


----------



## jjhamer1 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Default Need help with CPT codes... PLEASE!!!!!*

28636-T5 
26540-RT
26530-RT

Dx: S93121A
      S93521A


----------



## kellit21 (Mar 11, 2016)

Thank you, Thank you!!


----------



## kellit21 (Mar 11, 2016)

Ok, wait... the 26540 and 26530 are for the hand... Do I use the unlisted code and compare to these codes?


----------



## jjhamer1 (Mar 14, 2016)

I am so sorry...slipped past me...all I am coming up with is the unlisted 28899.


----------

